# Aloe harlana



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 28, 2014)

Aloe harlana

I bought this species under a common name "Painted Aloe" about 10 years ago. Back then none of us ever imagined you would one day walk into a Home Depot or Lowes and see actual aloes, painted. But the time and place for that discussion is neither here nor now.

When I bought this, it was in a tiny little 2" pot, and I thought "how cute" I can make room for that. It blooms multiple times per year, with no regard to the season. Summer is peak bloom season, however, and while these aren't the brightest colored flowers by any stretch of the imagination, the hummingbirds love them. And anything that hummingbirds love is a good thing.

Though it started out little, it has expanded to become a formidable beast, particularly for an indoor grower. I get it outdoors on a super shady deck as soon as the threat of frost passes. It seems to tolerate nights in the 40s without a hitch, though I confess, I try to keep it inside if it's going to get colder than 50.

The leaves are very stiff, but also very thick like a typical aloe, I guess. Besides the obvious patterns, which are beautiful, the spines are tipped in red even under lower light conditions, and they're fairly timid spines when compared to something vicious like you might find among the bromeliads. But I've said too much and now the Dyckia looks like it's angry with me.

I have to let the spike grow up through the wire rack because there's no other place for it to go. The spike is tall and branching. The flowers themselves are not yet open, but from the looks of it, they will be soon.

As per usual, I imagine you are all TLDRing by now, so here are the pics.


----------



## Secundino (Dec 28, 2014)

Lovely - I like Aloes in other peoples gardens/GH/windowsills!!!! Its really painted!


----------



## Justin (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 28, 2014)

Wonderful monster Aloe and I would feel proud like nothing else if I had an Aloe like that, plus it's flowering so often, too. 

Since I suffer from word diarrhea myself, I have no problem reading others' 'long' posts.


----------



## Ruth (Dec 28, 2014)

Very nice. I didn't know aloe plants bloomed. I have one I have had a lot of years and it hasn't every bloomed.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 28, 2014)

Ruth said:


> Very nice. I didn't know aloe plants bloomed. I have one I have had a lot of years and it hasn't every bloomed.



Your plant probably just needs more light to bloom. Things like Aloe vera take pretty strong light, or at least the ones I've seen in bloom always seem to be grown in part (maybe full) sun.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow! Nice plant!


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 28, 2014)

That's neat. Both the flower and leaf color are excellent.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 29, 2014)

Ruth said:


> Very nice. I didn't know aloe plants bloomed. I have one I have had a lot of years and it hasn't every bloomed.


Me, too.


mrhappyrotter said:


> Your plant probably just needs more light to bloom. Things like Aloe vera take pretty strong light, or at least the ones I've seen in bloom always seem to be grown in part (maybe full) sun.



Mine's in a South window. I can't give it more light unless I move to Arizona.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 30, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Me, too.
> 
> 
> Mine's in a South window. I can't give it more light unless I move to Arizona.



Maybe reducing the water and/or moving it to a darker spot for awhile will shock it into blooming. My buddy's seems to spike in the Fall after being brought indoors and getting a little neglect.


----------



## bullsie (Jan 1, 2015)

Those cute little dudes do it every time!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 1, 2015)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Maybe reducing the water and/or moving it to a darker spot for awhile will shock it into blooming. My buddy's seems to spike in the Fall after being brought indoors and getting a little neglect.


Might try that. Thanks.


----------

